
Racial Fault Lines in Silicon Valley - reubano
https://blog.devcolor.org/racial-fault-lines-in-silicon-valley-390cd0e4a6dc#.m5yeca7q8
======
brudgers
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11772294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11772294)

~~~
reubano
Whats up with HN's link deduper? It seems to randomly not work.

